
Shazam picks up song from my kitchen light - tielur
So a friend and I were working in my dining room. He has the Shazam for Mac app where it&#x27;s constantly running and it will detect songs. So it picked up this song:<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.shazam.com&#x2F;track&#x2F;133135249&#x2F;coconut#referrer=shazamformac<p>We weren&#x27;t sure why it picked it up until we became really silent and I heard this from my kitchen light:
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.dropbox.com&#x2F;s&#x2F;f49g53jcr5s8k2f&#x2F;kitchen-light.wav?dl=0
======
tielur
Shazam Song:
[http://www.shazam.com/track/133135249/coconut#referrer=shaza...](http://www.shazam.com/track/133135249/coconut#referrer=shazamformac)

Kitchen Light: [https://www.dropbox.com/s/f49g53jcr5s8k2f/kitchen-
light.wav?...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/f49g53jcr5s8k2f/kitchen-
light.wav?dl=0)

------
serf
would've been cool if it had identified the bulb!

